# Kubota m5 91



## broadriverhay

Anyone have a new one. If so how do you like it.


----------



## qcfarms

I have one that I've just rolled over 100 hrs. So far so good. I did get the Cab with 12 speed and it has the FEL on it as well with fluid in the tires. Not sure how you plan to use it but I move 4x5 rd bales with ease. It is my only tractor and I will mainly use it for baling small squares next summer. The only thing I hate about it is the emission crap. When the particulate filter gets full you have to put the tractor at 2500 rpm to clean and that takes approx 5-10 minutes. I'm guessing most of the newer emission tractors are like this. To let you know, I traded in a 2010 M7040 SUHD Open Station in on this one so this is my first cab tractor and I very happy about that.

Let me know if you have any specific question on it and I'll try to answer.....

Neil


----------



## broadriverhay

I have a cab 2010 M7040 now with FEL. I like it but it only has the 8 speed transmission. I also have a JD2510 and a JD3010. I am looking for another cab tractor to work small squares. If the M7040 breaks down I don't have any way to move bales. That could be costly if rain is coming. What was the cost if you don't mind saying ? I drove a friends JD 5083 and did not like it. I guess I was expecting too much from the green paint.


----------



## swmnhay

qcfarms said:


> The only thing I hate about it is the emission crap. When the particulate filter gets full you have to put the tractor at 2500 rpm to clean and that takes approx 5-10 minutes. I'm guessing most of the newer emission tractors are like this.
> 
> Neil


Thats a change from my 135GX.I just push the auto clean button and continue what I'm doing and it does its own thing and cleans it self.I don't have to rev it up to 2500 RPM


----------



## hog987

I have the 8560 the previous model. Just about the same thing but with out the def fluid. When I start it I always press the auto cleab button. Than just do what I do and it mostly cleans its self. Sometimes if iam just doing light work around the yard I get the flashing light to increade engine rpm. Rev it up to about 2000 till it starts the cleaning cycle and than can back off to about 1500 till its done. But if iam working in the field sometimes I dont even know its cleaning till its almost done.


----------



## JD3430

broadriverhay said:


> I have a cab 2010 M7040 now with FEL. I like it but it only has the 8 speed transmission. I also have a JD2510 and a JD3010. I am looking for another cab tractor to work small squares. If the M7040 breaks down I don't have any way to move bales. That could be costly if rain is coming. What was the cost if you don't mind saying ? I drove a friends JD 5083 and did not like it. I guess I was expecting too much from the green paint.


I've got a loaded 2012 M9540 for sale. Cab, 24 speed transmission, loader all kinds of options if you want something to replace your 7040.
I had a 7040 for 5 years and it was a good tractor, but my 9540 is light years better.


----------



## Vol

broadriverhay said:


> I drove a friends JD 5083 and did not like it. I guess I was expecting too much from the green paint.


A 5083E is not representative of the entire John Deere tractor line(green paint).....the E is for economy and is made to compete with economy minded tractors of various manufacturers. I would never recommend the E series JD to anyone.

Regards, Mike


----------



## qcfarms

swmnhay said:


> Thats a change from my 135GX.I just push the auto clean button and continue what I'm doing and it does its own thing and cleans it self.I don't have to rev it up to 2500 RPM


So this got me thinking a bit and I went back to look at my operators manual. Looks like the M5-091 starts up in the "Auto Regeneration" mode. I think my biggest problem is that most of the time on the tractor so far has been in low RPM which I assume clogs up the particulate filter quicker.


----------



## qcfarms

broadriverhay said:


> I have a cab 2010 M7040 now with FEL. I like it but it only has the 8 speed transmission. I also have a JD2510 and a JD3010. I am looking for another cab tractor to work small squares. If the M7040 breaks down I don't have any way to move bales. That could be costly if rain is coming. What was the cost if you don't mind saying ? I drove a friends JD 5083 and did not like it. I guess I was expecting too much from the green paint.


Out the door with extra rear remote, front remote for grapple use, 12 speed, fluid in tires was $55k. Just what I paid for my 2000 sq ft house in 1986.....ouch!


----------



## Widairy

Vol said:


> A 5083E is not representative of the entire John Deere tractor line(green paint).....the E is for economy and is made to compete with economy minded tractors of various manufacturers. I would never recommend the E series JD to anyone.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not to hijack this thread but I'm contemplating getting a 5085 or 5100 series Deere, probably a pretty emissions. After the redesign body/hood the main differences I can see being a novice are the E series have only one tire combination offered, no economy pto rpm, and what looks like a few options not available. I looking at mainly loader work and raking. What differences are there between the two lines E vs M that justify the roughly 10k difference in price?


----------



## broadriverhay

I'm not replacing the m7040 just wanted another cab tractor . I load a lot of small squares on trailers for customers so I didn't want to get a tractor to heavy or wide . I have to drive on a lot of the trailers.


----------



## Vol

Widairy said:


> Not to hijack this thread but I'm contemplating getting a 5085 or 5100 series Deere, probably a pretty emissions. After the redesign body/hood the main differences I can see being a novice are the E series have only one tire combination offered, no economy pto rpm, and what looks like a few options not available. I looking at mainly loader work and raking. What differences are there between the two lines E vs M that justify the roughly 10k difference in price?


Totally different units. Differences are too numerous to list between M and E. If you have a dealer nearby and they have the two tractors on the lot, you will see what i mean.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cjsr8595

My family has an M5-111, bought it new this spring. Its a CAB, hydraulic shuttle, 12 speed, with 34's, fluid and cast wheels. It is used to spray, pull a disc, blow straw ect. It has just over 640 hours on it. Its been a great tractor so far. It replaced a 9540 HS12speed with about 5500 hours on it. It is much heavier and the extra HP helps with tillage. The DEF regen can be a pain, I've noticed that it seems with light duty work, the DPF clogs faster and it requires more RPM to regen then if its been worked doing tillage. Not sure if its just me or if its true or not but those are my 2 cents. Great tractor in my opinion.


----------



## broadriverhay

Keep the info coming . I surely have not ruled out a John Deere 5085E or M . This will probably be the last new tractor I ever buy so I want to get the best .


----------



## Vol

You could buy a good used low hour 2012 or older pre-emmision tractor and be better off and save yourself some money too...in whatever color design you like.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1

Vol said:


> Totally different units. Differences are too numerous to list between M and E. If you have a dealer nearby and they have the two tractors on the lot, you will see what i mean.
> 
> Regards, Mike


M series is way better built. I test drove an 85E for a friend who would not consider the cost of an M. Could not get off it fast enough. I bought a 5075 M and really like it. Does all the chore stuff and is my loader tractor for 4 x 5 rolls. 2wd So nice and maneuverable and also doesn't bounce the tar out of you raking and tedding


----------



## JD3430

broadriverhay said:


> I'm not replacing the m7040 just wanted another cab tractor . I load a lot of small squares on trailers for customers so I didn't want to get a tractor to heavy or wide . I have to drive on a lot of the trailers.


My 9540 is same physical size (width, length, height) as your 7040, but it is a little heavier, slightly bigger rubber.

Not trying to talk you into anything, just a little extra info.


----------



## BisonMan

broadriverhay said:


> Keep the info coming . I surely have not ruled out a John Deere 5085E or M . This will probably be the last new tractor I ever buy so I want to get the best .


I am actually looking at a John Deere 5085E for a first Tractor. It'd serve as a utility tractor. Loading, Post Pounding, pulling some smaller farm implements of my Dads.

I was just wondering if you actually looked into it? I'm looking at a 2016 so If you were buying new it'd be almost the same model.

I'm looking into getting into bison, and possibly some hay.

https://www.agdealer.com/detail/987494/used-2016-john-deere-5085e-tractor


----------



## Stxpecans123

I have a 5100e cab tractor, 2017. Has loader with skid steer attach, and 3rd function. Have put 1100hrs on it with no issues. I am wanting to go bigger and looking to sell it. It's in perfect working order and no damage. I would take 46k for it. https://www.facebook.com/groups/1435562230038515/permalink/2565439893717404/?sale_post_id=2565439893717404

That is an add I have on Facebook now, well my wife does.

Oh I realized your in Canada never mind disregard. And I also first glanced at price and that was CAD $.... 
You might want to look into it but I think either 2016 or 2017 they went from being assymbled in India or somewhere to being assymbled in Georgia. That would only be for the 5085e and bigger.
I honestly think the only thing you gain from an e to an m is the option for hi/lo 24x24 option, and a seat upgrade. Yea some small changes but what you will notice real world not sure it's worth it. It's not like your getting closed center hydralics or a power quad. Or even flow controls on hydralics.

One complaint I have about my 5100e is the brakes. They get spongy and you have to pump them twice to make them firm. It's a known issue. They replaced my brake valve twice. Sometimes is perfect for days then it gets a little spongy between ejecting bales. They still work but just kinda like what the hell. Same brake system on the M's with the same problems. 
Also the clutch is very grabby at times. They have recalibrated it recently and it's better but not smooth like some other tractors we have. I have driven many of the e and M's it's kinda a John Deere thing. M's are no better in this department either.


----------



## BisonMan

^^ Thanks for the info. I am definitely wary of anything made in India, perhaps more so considering they brought the production back to USA -> must have been for a reason.

I've been reading up on the M vs. E debate, I feel pretty comfortable with this one, other than the fact it has no cab, which does give me a little pause. I took a peek at it today. The guy who sells it is a 1 mile down the road and I heard from a friend who has been farming for 10 years he is a really honest dealer. My late father was also one of his first customers when he was just a mechanic shop so theres a little bit of a history there. I think I'll start the conversation with him while I check into pricing online on comparables. So far he is pretty competitive on price, year, hours.

I'll have to keep an eye out for those spongy brakes & Grabby clutch. Hopefully I have better luck if I go with it.

I'm 40 so this tractor will hopefully last me 20 years. I can add a big boy in another 5 years or so. I like the price considering how new it is. But those cabs come in handy, especially up in Canada, and somehow I think it might be something that will push me into a bigger tractor sooner. In the meantime I am going to do some diligence on some of the models mentioned below.

Thanks a lot for your help, much appreciated.

I found this post helpful from another site:



> Depends on what you want the tractor to do? I spent over 18 months evaluating the Deere 5xxx "E" series, Kubota xx60 series, Massey 46xx series and the New Holland T4.xx series. I wanted a utility class tractor with cab, 4wd, EPTO power reverser & loader to handle the needs of a 300+ acre grass-fed beef operation and average 400-500 hours per year..haying(cutting,raking,baling,hauling), cleaning, feeding, chopping, etc... I owned a couple of utility class Deere tractors over the years, but was never completely satisfied .. much too much maintenance, especially the 5000 series Deere. Each manufacturer had its strong and weak points, including dealer strength. However, after a number of evaluations ..on and off over 18 plus months.. the 5000 series Deere never made it to first place. The 5085E Deere certainly has the weight advantage at 7200 pounds.But that is only an advantage if you need it. Remembering that moving that "extra" weight has a fuel cost. The Kubota was my first choice, but as I wanted to pull a round baler..I needed a front/rear track of 70 plus inches to properly straddle my rather wide windrows and allow for some "weaving" without stepping on the alfalfa/clover hay. The Kubota wheel track was/is too narrow. The cabs on the Kubota and New Holland tractors are a complete unit and isolated from the chassis. The Deere is not. Dust does not collect on the glass, in gobs, on true isolated cabs. I had to clean the rear glass every time I baled or clipped pasture with the Deere... I haven't had to clean the glass on my New Holland in two weeks. I can pull out my notes if you want more info.


----------



## Tx Jim

Stxpecans

The brake valve on 5100E is very similar to valve utilized on older JD utility tractors such as a 2350 which can be difficult to get to operate correctly more especially if hyd oil ever gets contaminated.


----------



## somedevildawg

BisonMan, a few things to ponder....

If you need a cab, and I agree you do if dealing with animals in the winter in Canada, why even consider an open cab? You definitely will not have it 2 decades, especially if it ain't got a cab...things change over time. Farming, be it row crops, hay, livestock can be very dynamic over the years, you will have to change as well....
As far as the "quote from another site". I don't know what the hell that guy, gal, robot is talking about with the isolated cab and dust buildup on the window.....he just wasn't in the same conditions, it didn't have anything to do with whether the cab was isolated or not. But to each his on, I'd like to know how he did a "number of evaluations" on each tractor over 18 months....did he rent each tractor for months on end? I'd have to call bullshit on this guy and tell him to "pull out his notes" 
At the end of the day, you need a reliable tractor to do the job you need it to do, there are a bunch of them out there.....unless bank robbery was one of those tasks, I wouldn't even consider a new tractor of any color.


----------



## somedevildawg

On another note, this thread is kinda old....what did the OP eventually decide to go with and are they happy with their decision?


----------



## Stxpecans123

Isolated cab, sounded like a t4.100 new Holland I had. I think that was in the sales brochure. What I can tell you about that tractor is the whole cab shook with a batwing mower running. Swapped many mowers and tractors and they all did it. I was not happy with it so new Holland refunded my money on the tractor and I bought the Deere 5100e.


----------



## somedevildawg

Stxpecans123 said:


> Isolated cab, sounded like a t4.100 new Holland I had. I think that was in the sales brochure. What I can tell you about that tractor is the whole cab shook with a batwing mower running. Swapped many mowers and tractors and they all did it. I was not happy with it so new Holland refunded my money on the tractor and I bought the Deere 5100e.


I remember that....


----------



## slowzuki

Got to spend some more time in a JD 5085m I think is the number with 2500 hours on it. First thing I noticed is the cab is super small vs the bigger JD cabs. Smashed my knee on the door latch. Talking to owner it keeps having codes that need dealer computer to read. Was leased on a 5 years with dealer promise to roll over lease at end of year 3 and transfer his JD gps / autosteer etc into a different tractor. End of year three came and dealer walked back promise. Owner loves green but looking at other options.


----------



## somedevildawg

Wow, I’m surprised that someone would lease something on a “promise”. Did they even shake hands? It’s gonna have to be in writing for me to do something like that.....I mean there are so many variables to deal with. Tire wear, damage, hours, maintenance, etc. how does that work when someone “promises” to do something but doesn’t deliver in Canada....here you are SOL without a written contract.


----------



## slowzuki

Oh he’s sol, big chain JD dealer, salesperson rotated out to new role. Another friend bought a JD sprayer in fall after freeze up with a promise from same salesman they would extend the used warranty until next spring so any problems would be fixed. In spring they fired it up and needed 3-4K of parts to get in field. Nope, wouldn’t honour verbal.


----------



## Vol

slowzuki said:


> Oh he's sol, big chain JD dealer, salesperson rotated out to new role. Another friend bought a JD sprayer in fall after freeze up with a promise from same salesman they would extend the used warranty until next spring so any problems would be fixed. In spring they fired it up and needed 3-4K of parts to get in field. Nope, wouldn't honour verbal.


That salesman needs some close attention.....and his victims need to grow up. If it is not in writing, then it is nothing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trillium Farm

When it comes to promises the ancient romans had a proverb; Verba volant, scripta manent (words fly but writing stays)

Nothing has changed since!


----------



## slowzuki

We are in same game of independent dealers that worked on phone call and handshake being replaced by big chain dealers. People are learning they need to get things in writing now. To be fair to the chain dealers, if it's not in writing an a salesperson is gone the next spring for example, how would they know the details of a verbal agreement.

Write it down for everyone to see. Not that hard.


----------



## BisonMan

somedevildawg said:


> BisonMan, a few things to ponder....
> 
> If you need a cab, and I agree you do if dealing with animals in the winter in Canada, why even consider an open cab? You definitely will not have it 2 decades, especially if it ain't got a cab...things change over time. Farming, be it row crops, hay, livestock can be very dynamic over the years, you will have to change as well....
> As far as the "quote from another site". I don't know what the hell that guy, gal, robot is talking about with the isolated cab and dust buildup on the window.....he just wasn't in the same conditions, it didn't have anything to do with whether the cab was isolated or not. But to each his on, I'd like to know how he did a "number of evaluations" on each tractor over 18 months....did he rent each tractor for months on end? I'd have to call bullshit on this guy and tell him to "pull out his notes"
> At the end of the day, you need a reliable tractor to do the job you need it to do, there are a bunch of them out there.....unless bank robbery was one of those tasks, I wouldn't even consider a new tractor of any color.


Thanks for the tip. Yes I'm looking at the JD 5090 / 5093 more recently.

My family has a 1990 JD 3155 I'd like to use also, but it doesn't have a loader, and borrowing would only be a short term thing, and would be a little annoying.


----------



## Stxpecans123

Wanted to add something else about the kubotas. As I had to drive one the last 2 days it reminded me of what they all do and it is annoying. When driving down the road you have to constantly keep turning left. Every Kubota we have had does it some sort of cheap steering valve. Lmao I really don't like those orange things. Shame I have so many lmao.


----------



## somedevildawg

BisonMan said:


> Thanks for the tip. Yes I'm looking at the JD 5090 / 5093 more recently.
> 
> My family has a 1990 JD 3155 I'd like to use also, but it doesn't have a loader, and borrowing would only be a short term thing, and would be a little annoying.


Like this? But with loader?


----------



## r82230

Stxpecans123 said:


> As I had to drive one the last 2 days it reminded me of what they all do and it is annoying. When driving down the road you have to constantly keep turning left.


Made me think they would be perfect for NASCAR, would just need to reverse the race a little. Sorry been out in the hay field too much. 

Larry


----------

